# Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 und DVB-T



## Lord_Fritte (10. Februar 2005)

Hi ich hab gehört das Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 überhaupt keine DVB Receiver unterstützt stimmt das?

     Und gerade fällt mir noch was ein zurzeit habe ich eine Pinnacle PCTV Rave drin, die wird aber nicht von Windows XP MCE erkannt, gibt es irgend ein besonderes TOOL oder Treiber?


----------



## Lord_Fritte (13. Februar 2005)

hm warum antworten denn so viele? ich komme mit dem lesen garnicht mehr nach.


----------

